# I am sorry for not being a good person



## toink

I am sorry for not being a good person.. I miss you more than I thought...


----------



## Freeflight

내가 나쁘게 굴었던거 정말 미안해요.. 내가 예상했던 것 보다 당신을 더 그리워하고 있어요...


----------



## Mack&Mack

Freeflight said:


> 내가 나쁘게 굴었던거 정말 미안해요.. 내가 예상했던 것 보다 당신을 더 그리워하고 있어요...


 
I don't know if it's just me, but I would say 생각 instead of 예상.

My version would be as follows, based on yours.

(내가) 나쁘게 굴었던 거 정말 미안해요. 내가 생각했던 것보다 당신을 더 그리워하고 있어요.

What do you think? 

Mind you, I am rubbish with Korean although I am Korean.


----------



## Freeflight

yes, 생각 more makes sense instead of 예상.. I agree. I'm rubbish with Korean so don't worry haha


----------



## Mack&Mack

Freeflight said:


> yes, 생각 more makes sense instead of 예상.. I agree. I'm rubbish with Korean so don't worry haha


 
 Oops. I didn't mean that your Korean is not good enough. I am now studying Translating, and I've lost confidence in both languages. That's what I was getting at. 

Anyway, thank you for your comment, and see you around.

M&M


----------



## Lovely Korean♡

Hi this is Lovely Korean♡! I'm so glad to see that someone asking people about 

Korean translation. Here it is:

내가 잘해주지 못해서 미안해요... 내 생각보다 당신이 그리워요..

pronunciation:Ne ga jal he joo ji mot he seo mi an he yo... Ne seng gak bo da dang sin i geu li wo yo..





고맙습니다(go mab seum ni da=(means thank you)) for reading!!

Have a nice day!


----------



## ECes

I am sorry for not being a good person.. I miss you more than I thought...

I am sorry : 미안해요
for not being a good person : 좋은 사람이 되어 주지 못해서(잘 대해 주지 못해서)
> 좋은 사람이 되어 주지 못해 미안해요. 

I miss you more : 
    to being missed > I don't wanna miss it > 난 당신이 그리워요.
I thought : 내가 생각했던 것 보다

> 내가 생각했던 것 보다 당신이 그리워요.
more expression,
> 전에 생각했던 것 보다 당신이 너무 그리워요.

좋은 사람이 되어 주지 못해 미안하네요, 전에 생각했던 것 보다 당신이 너무 그리워요. (with teardrop ?)


----------

